# A Very Huge Thank You!



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

After all of the amazing work he has done for these phones I thought it would be fun to start a "thank you" thread for jt1134, so if you believe he is deserving of your thanks go ahead and leave a reply in this thread.

Thank you for all your hard work jt1134, your countless hours of coding have made this my favorite phone I've ever owned







keep up the good work man, a lot of us truly do appreciate it!

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mkuehl06 (Oct 4, 2011)

remicks said:


> After all of the amazing work he has done for these phones I thought it would be fun to start a "thank you" thread for jt1134, so if you believe he is deserving of your thanks go ahead and leave a reply in this thread.
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work jt1134, your countless hours of coding have made this my favorite phone I've ever owned
> 
> ...


I agree. Without him and his team of irc people, fassy would still be a shit phone.

better to be safe than to be odining -me


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

Count us with Mesmerize phones too. Thx jt


----------



## spartan.062 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah. If it wasn't for Jt1134 and his work on AOSP, then I'm sure I would have just sold the phone and went back to using my slightly broken (Volume down doesn't work) OG Droid. Thankfully, he and his work was there, making the Fascinate my favorite phone.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

+1


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you jt1134! You make my mez worth having! I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

I 100% agree with this thread


----------



## Efpophis (Jul 31, 2011)

Agreed. He's been pretty good about helping other devs understand wtf is going on, too, and doesn't seem to mind when we blatantly Kang his awesome work.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to say I have alot of respect for JT, TSM, and all the other devs that have done work on the sch-i500 line of phones. You guys have made having this phone a fun experience. I couldn't imagine having to deal with touchwiz everyday. I love being able to switch between CM7, TSM, and other ROMs based on what I want at the time. Without you guys that wouldn't be possible. So thanks a million guys. If I was a millionaire then you all would be loaded.


----------



## RDB2 (Aug 31, 2011)

+1
Thanks for all you do. Without you and the others my phone would be boring, and my wife wouldn't be able to exclaim " are changing your phone again?"

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm definitely thankful of ole jt1134! Wish the dude held classes!(hint, hint ,nudge ,nudge ,wink ,wink)


----------



## mkuehl06 (Oct 4, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> I'm definitely thankful of ole jt1134! Wish the dude held classes!(hint, hint ,nudge ,nudge ,wink ,wink)


+1 lol. I'd love to get into dev for this phone, especially since Im stuck for 2 years with it. Got it off eBay after my other phone took a shit and Verizon decided to be stupid about it.

better to be safe than to be odining -me


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll repeat it here. We were like the Jews, enslaved in Egypt. _*jt1134 is our Moses*_. He has delivered us from the oppression of Samsung and Verizon. We are now a free people thanks to this great man. His contributions can never be over-praised. He is the primary, dare I say sole reason I'm even registered here in Rootzwiki [when he bolted from xda]. Just as the Jews followed Moses, myself and countless others follow jt where he goes. I assure you many people's next phone upgrade will mimick jt's


----------



## andy-w (Oct 9, 2011)

+1


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe we should start another thread for donations to get him the Galaxy Nexus... Just a thought.

Jt1134 you're the man.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

gotsflat4love said:


> Maybe we should start another thread for donations to get him the Galaxy Nexus... Just a thought.
> 
> Jt1134 you're the man.


I am not opposed to this idea.


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

remicks said:


> I am not opposed to this idea.


I don't think jt would be either


----------



## dhouston10 (Aug 3, 2011)

gotsflat4love said:


> Maybe we should start another thread for donations to get him the Galaxy Nexus... Just a thought.
> 
> Jt1134 you're the man.


I'm not opposed. Jt is freaking awesome.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd throw some cash at that idea


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Just wanted to take a moment to say thank you to all the developers working for us. We appreciate all your hard work. You took a not so great phone and turned it into a monster, thank you.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

good day.


----------



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

Another beauty. Heaven forbid someone makes a positive thread.


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> There was already http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8898-a-very-huge-thank-you/ that thread. Also there are buttons too. But a thread like this is pointless.
> 
> good day.


OK. Thanks...


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Guys... please remember that if a post annoys you, ignore it. If it violates the Foum Rules, report it.

Threads merged.


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN (Sep 11, 2011)

+1


----------



## zantopad (Aug 15, 2011)

Jt is the reason I actually enjoy my fascinate +1


----------

